# The best site for SATELLITE images??? (FREE)



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

I am fascinated by the way you can view satellite images of just about 
anywhere you want. The main site that I have used for this is GOOGLE/ 
MAPS/EARTH.... 

Is this the best FREE satellite images available or are there any 
other sites that offer better content (ie.. more up to date, higher 
resolution etc...)? 

Thanks in advance 

DAVID


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_imagery

http://www.terraserver.com/

http://www.flashearth.com/

http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/java/

http://earth.eo.esa.int/satelliteimages/

http://www.usgs.gov/pubprod/index.html#aerial

http://geology.com/satellite/

http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/satellite/
will add to this...


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Thanks... Just one question, in your opinion are these sites better than Google Maps or about the same?

DAVID


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

From what I have seen Google is the clearest, but then I do not use the highest end graphics hardware so that may be the deciding factor- I'd say just try them out.

{Edited later......}The general consensus seems to be that the more "powerful" computers can run these sites well.... meaning, they have the tons of memory, the fast multi-CPU or multi-core, advanced chipsets, and high-end graphic setups

I often get bottlenecked using the zoomed in softwares like above.


----------

